

Ask HN: who is going to MicroConf Europe? - davidw

Microconf Europe is in just a few days.  I know patio11 is going to be there - he&#x27;s speaking.  Who else?<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.microconf.com&#x2F;europe&#x2F;
======
thibaut_barrere
I'm going!

See [http://discuss.bootstrapped.fm/t/whos-going-to-microconf-
eur...](http://discuss.bootstrapped.fm/t/whos-going-to-microconf-
europe/551/27) as well

~~~
davidw
That looks like a really good forum - thank you for the link!

~~~
thibaut_barrere
Yes, a lot of very insightful discussions for bootstrappers :-)

------
mmelin
I am attending. I have an in-progress product but am mostly looking forward to
learn and meet everyone else.

------
BrechtVds
Attending!

